# "So...tell me about yourself."



## chances2468 (Oct 29, 2010)

octetstream said:


> I recently used a good argument killer with a so-called christian. Once you have your chance you ask them: "Since you're so pious you must know God's name, right?"
> 
> Sometimes they'll concede with "that's a trick question", sometimes they'll attack with "how dare you".
> 
> ...


You should watch the movie Paul. Paul (2011) - IMDb

I just rented the unrated version on Itunes and loved the debate between Paul and the religious girl.


----------



## Muser (Jul 17, 2011)

I must try that "the lump was my twin" thing one day... Hilarious.

Pretty reassuring to know that others find it just as difficult too talk about themselves. I usually have no problem listening to others talk about themselves as it takes the focus off me.

There's something else I do:
At the beginning of a conversation with a workmate I don't know well, we may ask each other about study, hobbies, etc. After a very straightforward exchange of information, I'd say something like, "OK, we've got the basic small talk out of the way..." - my attempt to make light of the situation by commenting as a third-party. Unfortunately, it tends to make things more awkward for the other person...and for me, as a result.
Maybe I should stop doing that.


----------



## day_dreamer (Nov 8, 2010)

When it comes to sharing your life story when asked, I have realized a couple of things over years-

1) Earlier I used to share the little accomplishments I did on my own with my 'friends', only to discover that either it has already been done before OR this is no big deal. I thought this is what is called bragging, so I stopped it.

2) During my college years, I remember being asked about my personal life and extremely personal stuff by someone whom I have befriended only for a few days without much depth in friendship. To not come across as a hypocrite/nerd/weird/snobby I used to share my extremely personal stuff which I was unusually uncomfortable to share/discuss. The result- they took those information and spread juicy gossip amongst my classmates. What I learned- they don't talk to share their own information,they ask you stuff to slander about you. I really don't understand why they do this. I stopped sharing my intimate life details even with friends who are very very close to me. I don't trust anyone now. May be I am stupid, but I don't want to dry up my limited faith in humanity by letting them cut me up unnecessarily.

Nowadays I seldom talk to people,in fact I avoid them in spite of being extroverted. I prefer a deep/meaningful conversation with someONE than small talking. I find it extremely awkward,uncomfortable and sometimes disgusting to share my personal details when asked. I hate when strangers whom I have met only an hour ago ask me about my boyfriend, whether I have had sex, smoked up weed, etc. Nowadays I absolutely don't regret snubbing and cutting off people from my life who think they deserve to know everything about my life in an hour long/short term internet friendship. So when, somebody asks me about tell me about yourself, I usually end up scaring them much to my amusement.


----------



## chances2468 (Oct 29, 2010)

day_dreamer said:


> 2) During my college years, I remember being asked about my personal life and extremely personal stuff by someone whom I have befriended only for a few days without much depth in friendship. To not come across as a hypocrite/nerd/weird/snobby I used to share my extremely personal stuff which I was unusually uncomfortable to share/discuss. The result- they took those information and spread juicy gossip amongst my classmates. What I learned- they don't talk to share their own information,they ask you stuff to slander about you. I really don't understand why they do this. I stopped sharing my intimate life details even with friends who are very very close to me. I don't trust anyone now. May be I am stupid, but I don't want to dry up my limited faith in humanity by letting them cut me up unnecessarily.


You remind me of when I tried online dating. I had started talking to this guy on the phone. We had a few lengthy conversations and we seemed to click. Then he asked me out of the blue "Have you ever been raped or molested?" What the heck? I've heard of not talking about politics or religion in the beginning (although personally, I don't mind talking about those subjects), but this was a first for me where someone asks that. Some people just have no tact and no idea of what is appropriate.


----------



## Timo (Aug 4, 2011)

chances2468 said:


> Then he asked me out of the blue "Have you ever been raped or molested?" What the heck?


I know, right? Online dating.. hate it, but can't live without it... Just kidding, I have given up on online dating sites. :tongue: Besides my country is too small for these.


----------



## Muser (Jul 17, 2011)

Those freaky questions about whether you've been raped and molested, had sex, or smoked weed...that's weird for _anybody _regardless of type. Ugh.


----------



## absentminded (Dec 3, 2010)

I don't mind talking about myself and I don't have a too many problems with the question. If the other person's question is too broad, I'll ask for some specificity and it usually goes smoothly from there.

That said, I usually avoid unnecessary conversations and I don't volunteer information.

Edit: I can be a little awkward about it sometimes. I haven't really given it much thought.


----------



## Timo (Aug 4, 2011)

absentminded said:


> I don't mind talking about myself and I don't have a too many problems with the question. If the other person's question is too broad, I'll ask for some specificity and it usually goes smoothly from there.
> 
> That said, I usually avoid unnecessary conversations and I don't volunteer information.
> 
> Edit: I can be a little awkward about it sometimes. I haven't really given it much thought.


I love questions, because then I know what to talk about myself. But to start talking about myself to avoid silence, because something is asked about me, that is harder..


----------

